# need help with campy record derailleur limit screws



## stemple (Feb 9, 2007)

hi,
it appears that the two limit adjustment screws on my campy record rear derailleur (maybe 2004 model? it's carbon but pre- RECORD TITANIUM model) are seized and now stripped. while i think i can get them out using liquid wrench and or a stripped screw remover, replacing them is kind of annoying. branford bike will send me two new screws for $30 US (!!!), but i'm wondering if these aren't just standard sized screws than can be replaced by others. does anybody know what size of screws these are and where i could find replacements?
thanks.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

I have heard others on RBR mention they have swapped out their limit screws for allen head bolts. Do a search for allen head and see if this comes up and I will do the same.


----------



## stemple (Feb 9, 2007)

i'll have a look, thanks for the tip. that would be great if it worked.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92127&highlight=allen

PM Turbo Turtle and see what he did.


----------



## irideti (Aug 13, 2002)

I replaced the stripped original with these:

http://www.hyperbolts.com/catalog/p...d=332&osCsid=2a06ab75643f0696fda89b373efb06bc

They work and look super.


----------

